# spiral compacts....



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have only noticed the warm/soft white spiral compacts at stores and never seen a cool white (more white than orange) anyone know where to get some in Canada?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Everyone once in a while Walmart or Home Depot will have them (not usually though). I get mine from either topbulb.com or bulbs.com. I have a total of 23W x 8 of 5500 K. I haven't found any 6,700 or higher, but I've been looking. If you're interested, my DIY project with spiral CF's is below:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/24944-diy-spiral-fluorescent-fixture-46-bowfront.html

Really, though, if you can afford it I'd stick with AH Supply's DIY kits. What I built works just fine, and it is pretty cheap / versatile, etc., but I think the AH Supply stuff is more efficient (better reflectors) and gives you options for 6,700 K which looks better IMO.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow, that pretty sweet Gb, when i stop by i actully thought you had a DYI pc under there lighting the tank.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I can afford the AH Supply ones but this is only going on a 10g tank. Just trying out other lighting ideas since all my tanks have power compacts on them.

Thanks for the post...


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

Big Al's sells some really good 10 watt bulbs, 6500k. They're U-shaped instead of spiraled, avoiding a bit of the problem with restrike from totally spiraled bulbs.

All-Glass Mini Compacts

They also sell a 20 watt Coralife bulb, although I'm not sure what colour temperature they run at.

Coralife Mini Compact Colormax Lamp 20 Watt

I'm using the All-Glass bulbs over my 10 gallon aquarium. I really like them. They definitely put out more light than a single fluorescent tube that would be in a standard hood for a 10 gallon.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Gekko,

How many of those 10 watters are you using on your 10G tank???

Cheers.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Our Wal-Mart now carries the 6500k spirals in the pet dept. Do you have Wal-Marts in Canada? Something tells me no, but I'm not sure either.


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

YES, we have Walmarts in Canada!!! lol....


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL we are not that far beind in the times to not have a walmart LMAO


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

jbot said:


> How many of those 10 watters are you using on your 10G tank???


Only two. I never intended to have a high light tank, so I bought a standard, out of the box hood with two incandescent fixtures.

As it is, I think I have medium-low to medium lighting. It's better than I expected.

They're great for smaller projects, and trying to get a colour temperature above 5000k is worth it. I've seen a lot of DIY stuff with sickly, washed out colours because 3000k is the standard right off the shelf.

About the Walmart, I've looked through their bulbs (at least here) and the selection is pretty horrible. Most are the spiral and not the U shaped ones, which I prefer, and good luck finding something higher than 5500k. Even Canadian Tire is lacking.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> LOL we are not that far beind in the times to not have a walmart LMAO


LOL! Sorry. I live pretty close to Canada, but I wasn't sure if Wal-mart was mostly a US thing, or scattered around in other coutries too. Maybe I live too far out in the sticks...


----------



## metasyntax (Mar 16, 2005)

The phillips ultradaylight bulbs that are available in Home Depot (in Toronto anyway) are 6700k. HD also has a 13w 6700k "trouble light" for ~$20-$25CDN. Replacement bulbs are ~$8CDN

The Wallmarts in Canada do not carry the 6700k bulbs


----------

